# whisper creek stealth lx



## guanche (Apr 22, 2007)

I have one, but I have had a lot of them 

I prefer the olds models. The model 09 they had a few problems in the cams and with the screws of the limbs. I think that they made with a chinese stell and we have a few of problems.

The bow shoot very well, and the draw is similar to the mathews bows, you can shoot well at 40 meters with this bow.

is a good bow for blinds and tree stands

If you have it, I can send you a copy of a review from Bowhunting magazine

Regards from Spain


----------



## dmason390 (Jun 30, 2008)

I would put the '08 stealth LX against any bow. It was named one of the three best bows for the buck in several reviews. I have an '07 Innovator Pro which was their "flag ship" bow and an '08 Stealth LX. I was looking to sell a bow and possibly upgrade. Tested many bows and decided that none was so much better than the Stealth to justify the exchange........... In the end the Innovator Pro is up for sale (to get a stand) and the Stealth will stay! Awesome bow perfect size for treestand and blind.

At 28.5" draw/70# I get a 401 gr arrow 268fps (64KE) and tight groups to 40 yds. All in a 26" ATA bow!


----------



## HIGHMARK (Aug 1, 2009)

I have an '08 stealth lx and I totally agree dmason. This bow just flat out shoots for me. And I love the short ata.


----------

